# foraging beginner.



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

I was wondering what tips and or tricks you guys might be able to give me on foraging. I started by putting a bunch of crinkle paper in a dish with some seeds thrown in. I was thinking of making a seed cup out of a dixie cup. But I am wondering what I need to know when it comes to allowing my bird to forage. thank you in advance for your continued help!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

There is a thread on this forum with lots of information about foraging, this is the thread: The Captive Foraging Thread


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks! that's just what I was looking for!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought a small rectangular plastic container at the dollar store, and I zip-tied it to the inside of the cage. It's their main foraging station along with one of the stainless bowls that came with their cage. I keep crinkle paper, plastic doo dads, large buttons, Nutri-berries, plastic chain, willow balls & small wreaths, q-tips, etc in there- anything really. They use it every day several times a day! You have a good start!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's our foraging station:


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I just learned about foraging and it is awesome! I need to start finding stuff for foraging! I do have a toys for Daisy that has surprises in it!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

morla said:


> I just learned about foraging and it is awesome! I need to start finding stuff for foraging! I do have a toys for Daisy that has surprises in it!


The best place is the Dollar Tree store, in the party supply section. They have bags of shredded (natural color) paper, bags of plastic "party favors" like dice and jacks. Also bags of drinking straws I cut up into 1" pieces (they love those). They also sell a bag of plastic beads in the craft section. They also sell the bird's favorite toys, the "finger traps" in the toy section. (These: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_finger_trap )

You can also buy craft supplies in bulk on lots of different websites. I like this one:

http://www.cabirdnerds.com/toymasu.html

Mine love anything wicker, especially the "mini munch balls".

I posted pics of my tiels on this thread, here you can see one of the foraging "stations" in the cage (but you could make a foraging station anywhere!):

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=25337


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a great thread and I'm going to work on some foraging items this coming week. Question.. I am not sure if this toy/thing I got with my Parakeet is a foraging item or a treat holder. I could see it being used as both though. It's about maybe 2 inches in diameter and it just looks like a wire ball with gradual spacing between the bars. It also has a bell attached to it. I'm assuming it is used to put bigger treats in or maybe even some items such as shredded paper, etc. Ideas anyone?


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like a toy, but I would put shredded paper in there for sure! Tiels LOVE shredded paper! You could also stick q-tips or popsicle sticks through the holes and out the other side.


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Excellent Post lots of ideas! Larrys gonna be having a blast this weekend!


----------

